# New Builds



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Havent posted any pics of anything for a while, so I figured a I would
Seeker Inshore Heavy








inshore heavy








Cast Pro 11' 2-5








Cast Pro 11' 2-5








Seeker inshore Lite








Rainshadow RX8 XP843


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## surfratt66 (May 12, 2010)

love the cork inlays i on the convench


----------



## redfishbluefish (Sep 27, 2009)

Great work, even the NERBS would be proud!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Boy. Looks like you covered all the bases on the grips. They all look sweet too. Nice.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Good looking stuff there Chuck!


----------



## BassBE (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks very nice, is that tennessee handle tube on that 4th pic? Did you wrap it over EVA foam? 

I've been thinking about using it for handles myself but I have no clue how to work with it. Looks pretty neat though.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice work there Chuck.
Love the cork inlays.
TjB


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

awesome work brother, as always


----------

